# New/Old horse lover in Az!



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Check out you local rescues, & see if they need help (they always do). Sorry, I'm not familiar enough with the Tuscon area to offer suggestions.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum . I am so happy that you enjoyed my post about the bits :wink:.

My best suggestion for a place to get back into it would be to look for lesson barns or maybe even rescues in your area. In my experience, it is notoriously hard to keep good help for the mucking and feeding of numerous horses. Rescues are always looking for volunteers and many of them do have nice, rideable horses coming through their gates on a frequent basis.

If you have a small-practice reputable trainer close to you, it might be worth talking to them as well. They might need some help for morning feedings and , while I can't speak for all trainers out there, I would gladly trade riding time and lessons for someone to muck stalls and help feed/water once a day (that is my least favorite part of the horse business :lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I too have learned so much in the short time i've been a member of this forum.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome, and may I say that you write exceedingly well.
I cannot help you due to being so far away, but I wish you the best and hope you will spend some of your precious time online with us. I unerstand your frustration. I did not get back into horses until the age of 41. I cannot afford a horse, so have been half leasing for many years now. It is good for me and the owner, too.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum-I loved your post-you sound very dedicated. Also check out bulletin boards at tack/feedstores. Maybe make up your own flyer stating your goals & willingness to work for free/exchange for horse time. Now if you were near Kingman,I'd have you on a horse PDQ! Good Luck.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much to you all who took valuable time to welcome me to the forum! 

I have been looking at one rescue in particular, "Heart of Tucson" as an option to, at the very LEAST, begin to donate hay to as often as possible. I know how costly everything they provide their rescue horses with is for them, and many of the rescues come in starving and in need of significant amounts of good quality hay (as well as other feed and supplements, obviously!). I am hoping to not only make a small difference in the lives of some of these poorly treated and often abandoned rescue horses but also possibly as a side-note, begin to forge positive connections with the wonderful folks running the rescue when I start regularly bringing whatever amounts of hay to them that I can afford; beginning hopefully tomorrow morning after work...

I certainly appreciate all of the great advice you have offered, and in addition to going to the rescue, there ARE a number of nearby barns in my vicinity which no doubt have a need for trustworthy, RELIABLE help...no job is "beneath" me, thus I pray they will take it as a good thing that a fit, able bodied, (though a BIT older @ 38!) person wants to give to them and their horses. I have a hopeful & positive feeling about this and know it is exactly what I need, & especially, I just love the idea that I will be benefiting other people and horses with that which I can easily provide!

I also do think I will put up a notice @ the feed store when I go to pick the hay up which explains my somewhat rusty but no doubt significant horse experience, as well as what I'm hoping to find, situation-wise, and perhaps the right "match" will stumble upon my flier and call looking for just the same thing I am looking to provide!

In the meantime, I will be here on the forum and doing lots of other supplemental reading to "brush up" on my horse and barn care knowledge, reminding myself of ALL that which I'll need to be prepared to know upon meeting with barn owners and horse owners alike! I'm sure I'll be asking any questions which aren't already answered in so many posts already written by folks here!

Well, off to bed after my night shift now...hoping everyone @ the forum has a great Sunday!


----------

